# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  कैसे पायें छुटकारा 'साइड फैट' से

## Krishna

अस्*वस्*थ खानपान का सबसे बुरा असर हमारे पेट पर पड़ता है, इसके कारण पेट की चर्बी बढ़ने लगती है। पेट कम करने के लिए आप कई तरीके आजमाते हैं, इससे पेट के सामने का हिस्*सा कम हो जाता है, लेकिन पेट के बगल का हिस्*सा जैसे का तैसा रहता है। अगर आप भी साइड फैट की समस्*या से ग्रस्*त हैं तो यह लेख आपके काम का है। इस लेख में जानिये साइड फैट से कैसे छुटकारा पायें।

----------


## Krishna

..............................

----------


## Krishna

*खानपान पर ध्*यान दें*पेट कम करने के लिए सबसे पहली शुरूआत खानपान से करें। क्*योंकि पेट के फैट को कम करना 80 प्रतिशत सही खाने पर निर्भर करता है। मैक्रो और माइक्रो न्यूट्रीअंट्स के साथ स्वस्थ और संतुलित आहार लें। सबसे महत्वपूर्ण यह कि फास्ट और जंक फूड से बचने की कोशिश करें। जहां तक हो सके घर पर तैयार खाना ही खायें, इसमें तेल और मसाले की मात्रा कम होगी जो आपके साइड फैट को कम करने में मददगार होगा। शुगर और शुगर से बने किसी भी आहार का सेवन न करें। 
*इन आहारों का सेवन करें*कुछ आहार ऐसे भी हैं जिनका सेवन करने से पेट का वजन कम होगा। ये आहार प्राकृतिक तरीके से फैट कम करते हैं। लहसुन, प्याज, अदरक, लाल मिर्च, गोभी, टमाटर, दालचीनी और सरसो के सेवन से शरीर में मौजूद अतिरिक्*त वसा कम होती है। सुबह-सुबह कच्चा लहसुन और एक इंच अदरक का टुकड़ा खाना अच्छा रहता है। साथ ही, सुबह गर्म पानी को नींबू के रस और शहद के साथ लेने से भी वजन कम होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*बॉल एक्*सरसाइज करें*साइड फैट कम करने के लिए बॉल एक्*सरसाइज कीजिए। इसे करने के लिए जमीन पर पीठ के बल पर सीधा लेट जाएं। अब हाथों पर एक्*सारसाइज वाली बड़ी बॉल को हाथ में लेकर अपने दोनों पैरों को ऊपर उठाएं। अब अपने हाथों की बॉल को अपने पैरों में पकड़ाएं और फिर पैरों को नीचे ले जा कर दुबारा बॉल ले कर ऊपर आएं। फिर पैरों से जो बॉल उठाई गई है उसे दुबारा हाथों में पकाड़ाएं। इस क्रिया को लगातार 12 बार करें।*
साइड प्*लैंक करें*पेट के साइड में जमा अतिरिक्*त चर्बी कम करने के लिए साइड प्*लैंक कीजिए। साइड प्*लैंक दायें और बायें दोनों हाथों से कीजिए। इससे पेट की चर्बी कम हो जायेगी। साइड फैट कम करने के लिए यह बहुत ही फायदेमंद व्*यायाम है। एक साइड से 1-2 मिनट तक करें, इस क्रिया को 4 बार दोहरायें।

----------


## Krishna

*क्रंचेज कीजिए*साइड फैट को कम करने के लिए सबसे आखिर में कंचेज कीजिए। सबसे पहले कार्डियो, मसल्*स बिल्*डि़ंग और बाद में एब्*स एक्*सरसाइज कीजिए। इस क्रम को अपनाइये और आसानी से पेट के साइड फैट को कम करें। हफ्ते में 20 मिनट कार्डियो एक्*सरसाइज, 15 मिनट मसल बिल्*डिंग और 5 मिनट केवल एब्*स एक्*सरसाइज करें। 
*पानी पियें*फैट कम करने में पानी की महत्*वपूर्ण भूमिका होती है। पानी पीने से शरीर भी स्*वस्*थ रहता है, क्*योंकि यह हमारे शरीर से विषाक्*त पदार्थों को बाहर निकालता है। इसके लिए हमेशा अपने साथ में पानी की बोतल रखें और यह सुनिश्चित करें कि आप पूरे दिन पानी का सेवन कर रहे हैं। हर रोज कम से 8-10 गिलास पानी का सेवन कीजिए।

----------


## Krishna

पेट की चर्बी कम करना आसान काम नहीं है, इसके लिए आपको धैर्य रखने की भी जरूरत है। खानपान और व्*यायाम पर विशेष ध्*यान दीजिए।

----------

